# Cyclocross bikes for touring



## I'm With Stupid (9 Mar 2012)

This is purely a theoretical question, because I don't think I've got enough money to buy one, but for countries where the roads aren't as good, and you might have long stretches on stuff that can barely be called a road, what do people think about using a cyclocross bike?

I recently finished a month-long tour of Vietnam, and I did it on a racing bike, which was obviously less than ideal in places. However, the tour companies use mountain bikes, which I think goes too far in the opposite direction, because most of your miles are still fairly smooth (one person did have a mountain bike that was about the same weight as our racing bikes, but I suspect that cost a few grand). And it seems to me that most of the actual touring bikes are designed for the nice roads of Western Europe. Oh, it's worth bearing in mind that we had a van with us, so we didn't need to carry anything on the bikes, but that might change the equation a bit.

So if not, what bike do you use for touring on crap roads?


----------



## Ticktockmy (9 Mar 2012)

Mountian bike for me theses days, but when I first started many years ago I used a Reville Romany touring bike, but found it really was not suitable for some of the country I toured in.


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2012)

I use a Specialized Tricross (which is probably not a true cyclocross bike; see this thread .. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tricross-which-bike.97138/) for touring and it suits my needs just fine. This is an older photo; it now has a Brooks saddle and I have gone back to using the original Mavic wheels. The shifters have also been replaced with Shimano Tiagra. Obviously it has also been fitted with mudguards, a rack, and 2 bottle cages. It will happily take any 700 size tyres from 23mm to 38mm:


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Mar 2012)

I'm With Stupid said:


> However, the tour companies use mountain bikes, which I think goes too far in the opposite direction....(one person did have a mountain bike that was about the same weight as our racing bikes, but I suspect that cost a few grand)...
> 
> So if not, what bike do you use for touring on crap roads?


 
Suppose it depends how you got the MTB set up. With rigid forks and slicks or semi-slicks, and it's not really overkill, and then it'd come down to wheather you prefer flats or drops vs a crossbike I guess.


----------



## Pottsy (9 Mar 2012)

A true cyclocross bike has tight geometry and can be quite twitchy. 

My touring bike (Surly LHT) is designed to be a touring bike - lots of fittings, very strong, relaxed geometry, good handling when loaded and very comfortable. It is also easily capable of being used on very rough roads. 

So I prefer a touring bike for touring, on any type of road. Wheels and tyres need to be appropriate of course. 

Having said that, you can tour on any bike that's suitable for the conditions you expect to find, including cyclocross, it's all down to personal preference.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2012)

I ride a singlespeed cyclocross bike (this one) for commuting and audaxing, usually with a fixed wheel and 32C slick tyres. I mostly ride it on the road, but stick fat knobbly tyres on it and it's a brilliantly nippy and agile offroad machine too (even with me riding it).

I would tend to agree with Pottsy though that something like a Surly LHT would be the ideal for the type of riding you're talking about. Cyclocross bikes are designed for speed rather than slogging over long distances.

d.


----------



## Pottsy (9 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> I ride a singlespeed cyclocross bike (this one) for commuting and audaxing, usually with a fixed wheel and 32C slick tyres. I mostly ride it on the road, but stick fat knobbly tyres on it and it's a brilliantly nippy and agile offroad machine too (even with me riding it).
> d.


Ha. Coincidentally I also have a Felt Breed in my bike stable! Great fun bike.


----------



## doog (9 Mar 2012)

Touring Tricross owner here. Using it until I have funds for a 'proper tourer'. Would I recommend it as an off road tourer as the OP suggests - No. Although a capable machine, light and fast it attempts to be a jack of all trades and master of none.Its just not really rugged enough... carbon forks?

Its done me fine but only because nearly everything that could be upgraded has been .The frame flex when loaded is quite scary and doesn't really inspire confidence.

I like the look of the LHT as well, built for purpose and very good reviews.


----------



## rollinstok (9 Mar 2012)

For a long extended tour with rough sections, a "proper tourer" would be my No.1 choice with an adapted mtb as a viable alternative.
For a UK or European "lightweight" short tour of between a few days to a couple of weeks, I would definitely consider a cx. I will be buying the Boardman cx team for just this purpose pretty soon ( I hope ).
I'm not sure about carbon forks and front panniers though--perhaps other members can comment on the feasability. I dont think I'd put that much trust in them but I haven't used front panniers since I decided to leave the kitchen at home and eat on the fly on tours.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2012)

Pottsy said:


> Ha. Coincidentally I also have a Felt Breed in my bike stable! Great fun bike.


 
Yeah, I love it, both on and off road. More than slightly jealous that you own both a Felt Breed and a Surly LHT though!

d.


----------



## Pottsy (9 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, I love it, both on and off road. More than slightly jealous that you own both a Felt Breed and a Surly LHT though!
> d.


I won't mention my other 3 then


----------



## Howard (9 Mar 2012)

I race my crosser. I tour on it too, but only light stuff. Might do Lejog on it, but wouldn't want to be using low riders.





Probably worth noting that any 'cross frame that features bottle / guard / rack mounts isn't likely to be the most racey out there.


----------



## doog (9 Mar 2012)

rollinstok said:


> I'm not sure about carbon forks and front panniers though--perhaps other members can comment on the feasability. I dont think I'd put that much trust in them but I haven't used front panniers since I decided to leave the kitchen at home and eat on the fly on tours.


 
My photo didnt come out above so have tried to do it again. Regarding front panniers, yes I have used them on the Tricross but I just put my lightweight gear in them. One of the rear threaded seat stay bosses for the rack simply fell out one day so hardly inspires confidence in the ones in the carbon forks. I carry P clips and wait for the inevitable.

I was also just reading the updates on the round the world cycle race. One of the lads had a low impact collision with a car and bent his forks. If they were carbon he wouldnt be bending them back.


----------



## rollinstok (9 Mar 2012)

Howard said:


> I race my crosser. I tour on it too, but only light stuff. Might do Lejog on it, but wouldn't want to be using low riders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Its a great idea to plug it into the central heating system at this time of year.. what fitting do you use ?


----------



## doog (9 Mar 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Its a great idea to plug it into the central heating system at this time of year.. what fitting do you use ?


----------



## Howard (9 Mar 2012)

Hah! Could have done with that on Sunday


----------



## benb (9 Mar 2012)

I'm biased, but the Genesis Croix de Fer would be ideal as a rugged tourer. Indeed in 2010 it set the round the world record, so that says something.


----------



## willem (9 Mar 2012)

I recently bought a second hand cycle cross bike precisely for fast day trips and ultralight touring. Mine is an old steel one, and that is obviously more suitable than the modern ones with carbon forks etc. I bought it from a former pro racer, so it is the real thing. The bad news about that is that therefore it has neither mudguard nor rack eyelets, nor bottle cage mounts, or whatever. And the gearing is a bit high. But it is a nice ride: with 35 mm Pasela's it not only copes comfortably with tarmac, but also with the many gentle forest trails around here. If I were looking for something new now, I would get a Surly Cross Check. That will take fast 37 mm tyres like Pasela's, with mudguards, and a light rack like a Tubus Fly. Finally, the gearing can be lowered at little cost. Obviously, for heavier loaded touring on bad roads I would use a LHT with 26 inch wheels instead.
I bought the cross bike to supplement my very nice custom loaded tourer with drops and 26 inch wheels. That is a great bike, but unloaded it is a bit heavy and stiff. I had a road bike with 32 mm maximum tyres, and I decided I needed wider tyres than that, both for comfort, and for the forest trails.
Willem


----------



## Norm (9 Mar 2012)

In anticipation of VamP's arrival on this thread, I'll say that a true cyclo-cross bike might not make an excellent tourer, but a "cyclo-cross" bike, which shares many of the visual clues from a cx bike but is a little toned down for normal peeps, and makes an excellent tourer.

For instance, a Specialized Crux makes a great cyclo-cross bike but a Specialized Tricross looks similar but is actually the closest that Spesh produce to a tourer.


----------



## jonathanw (11 Mar 2012)

benb said:


> I'm biased, but the Genesis Croix de Fer would be ideal as a rugged tourer. Indeed in 2010 it set the round the world record, so that says something.


 

+1 to that.

Steel frame for comfort, disc brakes for the wet weather. Will take mudguards and a rack.

I run mine with 30mm tyres (marathon racers) and it is a bombproof tourer, more that a true cyclocross bike.


----------

